# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  ΔΙΑΧΩΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΓΕΙΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΟΥ

## Δημήτρης F104

Αγαπητοί φίλοι
Ελπίζω κάποιος ειδικός στα ηλεκτρολογικά να με βοηθήσει στο πως μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω σε μια μπρίζα που θέλω να συνδέσω την ηλεκτρική μου κουζίνα, ποιός είναι ο ουδέτερος και ποιά είναι η γείωση.
Ευχαριστώ ο ανίδεος.

----------


## JOUN

Γεια σου Δημητρη.
Ξερεις μεσα στον πινακα ποια ασφαλεια ειναι για την κουζινα;Ωπ  .. μισο λεπτο :Θελεις να συνδεσεις ηλ.κουζινα σε πριζα η καταλαβα λαθος;

----------


## Danza

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι
> Ελπίζω κάποιος ειδικός στα ηλεκτρολογικά να με βοηθήσει στο πως μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω σε μια μπρίζα που θέλω να συνδέσω την ηλεκτρική μου κουζίνα, ποιός είναι ο ουδέτερος και ποιά είναι η γείωση.
> Ευχαριστώ ο ανίδεος.



Πρίζα είναι ή τα καλώδια στον τοίχο εκεί που μπαίνει η κουζίνα?
Για να συνδέσεις κουζίνα σε πρίζα δεν θα έπαιρνα όρκο οτι θα είσαι οκ.... Το λιγότερο είναι να σου ρίχνει συνεχώς την ασφάλεια......

----------


## Δημήτρης F104

είναι τα 3 ελεύθερα καλώδια που βγαίνουν απο το τοίχο και προορίζονται για τη σύνδεση της κουζίνας. Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση σας.

----------


## Danza

> είναι τα 3 ελεύθερα καλώδια που βγαίνουν απο το τοίχο και προορίζονται για τη σύνδεση της κουζίνας. Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση σας.



Το κίτρινο είναι η γείωση. το μαύρο ουδέτερος και το καφέ η φάση....
Οι κουζίνες αν θυμάμαι καλά βγάζουν ίδιο χρώμα καλώδια.
Τι χρώμα καλώδια βγάζει η κουζίνα σου?

----------


## Δημήτρης F104

Η κουζίνα είναι καινούρια της ΠΙΤΣΟΣ με κεραμικές εστίες, και δυστυχώς είναι χωρίς καλώδια. Πρέπει εγώ να αγοράσω αντίστοιχο καλώδιο και να το συνδέσω. Πάντως όταν ανοίξω το πορτάκι απο το οποίο θα έχω πρόσβαση στους ακροδέκτες ελπίζω να έχω κάποιες ενδείξεις στο που θα συνδεθεί η γείωση, ο ουδέτερος και η φάση. Τουλάχιστον έτσι ελπίζω. Εμένα αυτό που με ενδιέφερε σε πρώτη φάση είναι να καταλάβω απο τα τρία καλώδια του τοίχου ποια είναι η γείωση και ποιός ό ουδέτερος, γιατί για τη φάση τη βρίσκω με ένα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι.

----------


## podpowerbest

ναι ναι..αγώρασα και εγώ μια προσφατά και ειναί με φισ! πανε οι παλιές καλες εποχές που επρεπέ να παιδευτείς για να γίνει η εγκατάσταση.. ετσί λοιπόν εβγαλά την παλιά μου που ητάν κανονικότατη με τα καλλωδιάκια της και στα καλώδια του το τοίχου έβαλα υποδωχή μπρίζας..λειτουργεί άψόγα!!! πες μας λιγό τι χρώματα καλώδια έχεις απο μέσα.. το κιτρινοπρασινο ειναι η γείωση σου..απο εκεί και πέρα τα χρώματα διαφέρουν απο μάστορα σε μάστορα..

----------


## gas_liosia

> Το κίτρινο είναι η γείωση. το μαύρο ουδέτερος και το καφέ η φάση....
> Οι κουζίνες αν θυμάμαι καλά βγάζουν ίδιο χρώμα καλώδια.
> Τι χρώμα καλώδια βγάζει η κουζίνα σου?



Το μαύρο είναι ουδέτερος??? Παιδιά να είμαστε λίγο προσεκτικοί σε αυτά που γράφουμε για να μην πάρουμε κανέναν στο λαιμό μας... Χρόνια τώρα το μαύρο είναι φάση και το μπλε ουδέτερος... και οι κουζίνες δεν βγάζουν πάντα τα ίδια χρώματα γι 'αυτό η σύνδεση γίνεται βάσει σχεδίου της κουζίνας. Το L είναι η φάση και Ν ο ουδέτερος. Η φάση γεφυρώνει με τις άλλες δύο επαφές φάσεων της κουζίνας και ο ουδέτερος με άλλη μία στις μονοφασικές γραμμές. Η γείωση πάει στο PE.

----------

FILMAN (29-12-11)

----------


## gas_liosia

Δημήτρη (Danza) μάλλον μιλάς για τις παλιές εγκαταστάσεις αλλά και πάλι ο ουδέτερος ήταν γκρι ανοιχτό και όχι μαύρο. Μη μπερδεύουμε τον κόσμο και πάει και πιάσει κανείς το μαύρο νομίζοντάς το για ουδέτερο και τον κλαίμε...

----------

Danza (23-12-11), 

FILMAN (29-12-11)

----------


## wizard_xrc

Όπως πολύ σωστά λέει ο Κωνσταντίνος, όταν ανοίξεις το κάλυμα της κουζίνας θα δείς κατά 99,9 % κάτι τέτοιο DSC01691.jpg
Εσύ θα χρειαστεί να ακολουθήσεις την συνδεσμολογία που φαίνεται στο δεξί κουτάκι στο αυτοκόλλητο (230v)
Λογικά από μόνη της η κουζίνα θα έχει γεφυρωμένα τα 3 L, όπου εσύ συνδέεις τη φάση σου (το μαύρο καλώδιο).
Επίσης λογικά θα σου έχει γεφυρωμένα και τα 2 Ν, όπου συνδέεις εσύ τον ουδέτερο (Μπλέ)
Η γείωση θα πάει μόνη της στην άκρη δεξιά, όπου εκτός από το ΡΕ, μπορεί να δεις και το γνωστό σύμβολο της γείωσης, και εκεί θα βάλεις προφανώς τη γείωση -το πρασινο-κίτρινο καλώδιο σου.

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ
*Αν μένεις σε σχετικά παλιό σπίτι, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να ΜΗΝ έχεις τα παραπάνω χρώματα. Δηλαδή μπορεί να μην βρεις το Μπλέ του ουδέτερου ή το πρασινοκίτρινο της γείωσης να έρχονται στον τοίχο σου. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ξαναμιλάμε.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> ναι ναι..αγώρασα και εγώ μια προσφατά και ειναί με φισ! πανε οι παλιές καλες εποχές που επρεπέ να παιδευτείς για να γίνει η εγκατάσταση.. ετσί λοιπόν εβγαλά την παλιά μου που ητάν κανονικότατη με τα καλλωδιάκια της και στα καλώδια του το τοίχου έβαλα υποδωχή μπρίζας..λειτουργεί άψόγα!!! πες μας λιγό τι χρώματα καλώδια έχεις απο μέσα.. το κιτρινοπρασινο ειναι η γείωση σου..απο εκεί και πέρα τα χρώματα διαφέρουν απο μάστορα σε μάστορα..



  Ποια είναι η ονομαστική ισχύς του ηλ μαγειρείου που αγόρασες; Ποια είναι η ον ένταση αυτής της << υποδωχή μπρίζας >> που έβαλες;

----------


## mixalis1988

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι
> Ελπίζω κάποιος ειδικός στα ηλεκτρολογικά να με βοηθήσει στο πως μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω σε μια μπρίζα που θέλω να συνδέσω την ηλεκτρική μου κουζίνα, ποιός είναι ο ουδέτερος και ποιά είναι η γείωση.
> Ευχαριστώ ο ανίδεος.




Φιλε μου η ηλεκτρικη κουζινα ειναι η συσκευη με την μεγαλυτερη ισχυ που υπαρχει μεσα σ ενα σπιτι.Μια λαθος συνδεσμολογια και θα συμβουν τραγικα πραγματα.Δεν μπορεις να συνδεσεις μια ηλεκτρικη κουζινα χωρις να ξερεις ποιος ειναι ο ουδετερος και η γειωση και ποσο μαλλον να παρεις οδηγιες μεσα σ' ενα φορουμ.Το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις για την ασφαλεια την δικια σου και των μελων τις οικογενειας σου αλλα και του σπιτιου σου ειναι να φωναξεις εναν αδειουχο ηλεκτρολογονα σου κανει την εγκατασταση.Ενα λαθος και θα σου στοιχισει πολλα παραπανω απ οτι να φωναζες εναν ηλεκτρολογο.

----------


## wizard_xrc

> Ποια είναι η ονομαστική ισχύς του ηλ μαγειρείου που αγόρασες; Ποια είναι η ον ένταση αυτής της << υποδωχή μπρίζας >> που έβαλες;



Έλα ντε, και εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση αλλά δεν σχολίασα. Ομολογώ δεν το έχω ξαναδεί / ακούσει αυτό.
Έτσι δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να λιώσει το πλαστικό του φις, ή ακόμα χειρότερα να λιώσουν και να κολληθούν μαζί η υποδοχή της μπρίζας με το φις της κουζίνας (οι μεταλλικοί ακροδέτες) ?  :Confused1: 
Αλλιώς με αυτήν την λογική θα βάζαμε και εκεί μπρίζες και θα ξεμπερδεύαμε μια και καλή...
Επίσης κουζίνα που έτοιμη μόλις την αγοράζεις να είναι με φις, πάλι πρώτη φορά ακούω...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Oi  νέες  PITSOS  και οι  υπόλοιπες  του  ίδιου  ομίλου  BOSCH  &  SIEMENS  όταν  ανοίξεις  το  καπάκι  της  ηλεκτρολογικής  σύνδεσης  πίσω  (καλώδιο  δεν  έχουν)  αριστερά  στην  ίσια  χάλκινη  βίδα  είναι  η  γείωση  οι  τρείς  υπόλοιπες  υποδοχές  που  είναι  γεφυρωμένες με  δύο  γέφυρες  είναι  η  φάση  και  η τέρμα  δεξιά  υποδοχή  είναι  ο  ουδέτερος  όσο  για  τα  καλώδια  που  είναι  στο  τοίχο  αν  είναι  σχετικα  νέο  σπίτι  και  έχει  κανονική  γείωση  θα  είναι  κίτρινο  χρώμα  και  θα  κατεβαίνει  μαζί  μαζί  με  τα  άλλα  καλώδια  μαύρο  φάση  και  γκρίζο  ουδέτερος  αν  είναι  πολύ  παλιό  σπίτι  η γείωση  θα  έρχεται  απο  οριζόντια  απο  το  μέρος  που  είναι  βρύση  του  νεροχύτη  και  ίσως  έχει  γκρίζο  πολύ  ανοιχτό  χρώμα  'η  κίτρινο  ανοιχτό  ένας  τρόπος  να  το  καταλάβεις  αν  δεν  μπορεις  να  τη  ξεχωρίσης  απο  τον  ουδέτερο  είναι  η  φορά  του  καλωδίου  έρχεται  απο οριζοντια θέση  γράψε  πιο  συγκεκριμένα  τα  χρώματα  και  φορά  να  βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## gas_liosia

> Ποια είναι η ονομαστική ισχύς του ηλ μαγειρείου που αγόρασες; Ποια είναι η ον ένταση αυτής της << υποδωχή μπρίζας >> που έβαλες;



Ήθελα να τον ρωτήσω και εγώ το ίδιο αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω οτι για να έχει βύσμα σούκο από εργοστάσιο θα είναι και χαμηλής ισχύος. Άν και εγώ θα το έκοβα. Πάντως το θέμα γραμμής ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας είναι παρεξηγημένο. Το ότι στη γραμμή της κουζίνας βάζουμε καλώδιο 6 mm^2 δε σημαίνει οτι η κάθε κουζίνα τραβάει 25 Α. Βλέπω ηλεκτρολόγους που πάνε και συνδέουν όλες τις κουζίνες με 6άρι στην παροχή... Η κάθε κουζίνα γράφει από πίσω το προτεινόμενο καλώδιο για μονοφασικό και αντίστοιχα για τριφασικό. Δε νομίζω να είναι χαζοί οι κατασκευαστές. Πρόσφατα μάλιστα που είχα συνδέσει μια ο κατασκευαστής πρότεινε για μονοφασικό 3 x 2.5 mm^2.

----------


## mixalis1988

οι κουζινες εχουν εναν συντελεστη ταυτοχρονισμου.Συνηθως αυτον τον περνουμε στο 0,7.Τι θα γινει αν βαλεις 2.5mm^2 καλωδιο και η νοικοκυρα τωρα στις γιορτες βαλει ενα κεικ στο φουρνο και αναψει 2 ματια στο φουλ για ενα φαγητο???

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

To  3*2.5  είναι  όντως  ανεπαρκές  αλλά  αν  το  έχει  πάνω  ο  κατασκευαστής?  χθές  σύνδεσα  μια  INDESIT  κεραμική  και  είχε  απο  το  εργοστάσιο  πάνω  3*4.

----------


## gas_liosia

> οι κουζινες εχουν εναν συντελεστη ταυτοχρονισμου.Συνηθως αυτον τον περνουμε στο 0,7.Τι θα γινει αν βαλεις 2.5mm^2 καλωδιο και η νοικοκυρα τωρα στις γιορτες βαλει ενα κεικ στο φουρνο και αναψει 2 ματια στο φουλ για ενα φαγητο???



Μιχάλη τον συντελεστή ταυτοχρονισμού που λες τον βάζουμε εμείς για να υπολογίσουμε την ηλεκτρική μας εγκατάσταση. Δεν έχει σχέση με αυτό που λέω. Άν ο κατασκευαστής σου λέει ότι για μονοφασικό χρειάζεται 3 x 2.5 πάει να πει ότι έχει υπολογιστεί για το μέγιστο ρεύμα που μπορεί να τραβήξει η κουζίνα. Δε χρησιμοποιεί ο κατασκευαστής συντελεστή ταυτοχρονισμού. Αλλιώς εννοείται οτι θα είχαμε φωτιές.

----------


## mixalis1988

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ .Αυτο δεν το γνωριζα.Νομιζα οτι χρησιμοποιουσε και κατασκευαστης συντελεστη.Απλα μου φαινετε και εμενα λιγο το 2.5mm^2.Αν βαλεις την αντιστοιχη ασφαλεια δεν θα εχεις φωτιες θα πεσει η ασφαλεια.

----------


## JOUN

> Ήθελα να τον ρωτήσω και εγώ το ίδιο αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω οτι για να έχει βύσμα σούκο από εργοστάσιο θα είναι και χαμηλής ισχύος. Άν και εγώ θα το έκοβα.



Γιατι να το κοψεις;Για να χασεις την εγγυηση; Αφου και εσυ το λες για να   το βαλει ο κατασκευαστης κατι παραπανω θα ξερει..Εχω βαλει αρκετες τα τελευταια χρονια με φις και ποτε δεν υπηρχε προβλημα.Ιδιως οι ακριβες(οπως μια NEFF που εβαλα εχθες) ειναι οι περισσοτερες με φις.

----------


## her

Όταν η κουζίνα δεν έχει και μάτια μαζί τότε το ρεύμα δεν είναι μεγάλο που καταναλώνει. Το μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα το καταναλώνουν οι εστίες και όχι ο φούρνος (σύμφωνα με το εγχειρίδιο της NEFF). Σε κουζίνα της Neff είχε φις σούκο. Ενώ σε εστίες ίδιας τεχνολογίας και ίδιας μάρκας δεν είχε φις. 
  Υπόψη ότι όλα τα φις σούκο που υπάρχουν στην αγορά έχουν μέγιστο ρεύμα τα 16A. Νομίζω σε φις σούκο δεν βγαίνει με μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα.

----------


## gas_liosia

> Γιατι να το κοψεις;Για να χασεις την εγγυηση; Αφου και εσυ το λες για να   το βαλει ο κατασκευαστης κατι παραπανω θα ξερει..Εχω βαλει αρκετες τα τελευταια χρονια με φις και ποτε δεν υπηρχε προβλημα.Ιδιως οι ακριβες(οπως μια NEFF που εβαλα εχθες) ειναι οι περισσοτερες με φις.



Δεν αντιλέγω αλλά σου φαίνεται σωστό να βάλεις ρευματοδότη στη γραμμή της κουζίνας με 6άρι καλώδιο και 25Α ασφάλεια; Και να πάει μετά και η ανίδεη νοικοκυρά να βάλει και κανά σταυρό πάνω και ποιος ξέρει τι θα γίνει. Ή μάλλον ξέρω...

Για την κουζίνα δεν θα είναι πρόβλημα αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι θα καταργήσω και το πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ για την κουζίνα.

----------


## Danza

> Το μαύρο είναι ουδέτερος??? Παιδιά να είμαστε λίγο προσεκτικοί σε αυτά που γράφουμε για να μην πάρουμε κανέναν στο λαιμό μας... Χρόνια τώρα το μαύρο είναι φάση και το μπλε ουδέτερος... και οι κουζίνες δεν βγάζουν πάντα τα ίδια χρώματα γι 'αυτό η σύνδεση γίνεται βάσει σχεδίου της κουζίνας. Το L είναι η φάση και Ν ο ουδέτερος. Η φάση γεφυρώνει με τις άλλες δύο επαφές φάσεων της κουζίνας και ο ουδέτερος με άλλη μία στις μονοφασικές γραμμές. Η γείωση πάει στο PE.



Συμφωνώ, κεκτημένη ταχύτητα ως τα χρώματα.
Όταν όμως θέλεις να συνδέσεις κουζίνα ρίχνεις τον γενικό απο όσο ξέρω αφού τσεκάρεις με δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι να μάθεις ποιά είναι η φάση και ποιός ο ουδέτερος....
Γιατί απο σπίτι σε σπίτι αλλάζουν τα χρώματα, εδώ είναι Ελλάδα όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί, δυστηχώς!

----------

gas_liosia (26-12-11)

----------


## Gordona

Καλημέρες και από μένα. Στα χέρια μου τις προάλλες έπεσε μια κουζίνα, ο φούρνος, όχι οι εστίες που ο κατασκευαστής του είχε βάλει 1,5άρι καλώδιο και στο manual έλεγε ότι 1,5άρι είναι ΟΚ. Μου έκανε κι εμένα τρομερή εντύπωση...
Εκεί τι πρέπει να γίνει, να αλλάξει η εσωτερική εγκατάσταση;

----------


## JOUN

> Δεν αντιλέγω αλλά σου φαίνεται σωστό να βάλεις ρευματοδότη στη γραμμή της κουζίνας με 6άρι καλώδιο και 25Α ασφάλεια; Και να πάει μετά και η ανίδεη νοικοκυρά να βάλει και κανά σταυρό πάνω και ποιος ξέρει τι θα γίνει. Ή μάλλον ξέρω...
> 
> Για την κουζίνα δεν θα είναι πρόβλημα αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι θα καταργήσω και το πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ για την κουζίνα.



 Για βαλε σταυρο πισω απο την κουζινα να σε δω..Δηλαδη τι θα κανει,θα τραβηξει την κουζινα,θα βαλει τον σταυρο και θα την αφησει να κρεμεται εξω απο το ντουλαπι;Και σε οποιαδηποτε γραμμη αν βαλεις σταυρο και τρια καλοριφερ επανω θα εχεις προβλημα ετσι δεν ειναι;Το θεμα ειναι να υπαρχει κοινη λογικη στην χρηση της εγκαταστασης.
Αφου αυτη η εντελως απιθανη περιπτωση πιστευεις οτι μπορει να συμβει, αλλαξε την 25αρα με 16αρα στον πινακα και τελειωσες..Αυτο δεν απαγορευεται  σωστα;

----------

selectronic (24-12-11)

----------


## gas_liosia

Μην ξεχνάς ότι δεν είναι όλες οι κουζίνες εντοιχιζόμενες... Το θέμα είναι οτι σαν ηλεκτρολόγοι και πόσο μάλιστα μηχανικοί, να σκεφτόμαστε σωστά και να λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν τα χειρότερα σενάρια, καθώς επίσης και τον επόμενο μετά από εμάς ηλεκτρολόγο.
Τώρα αν νομίζεις οτι είναι πιο εύκολο να τοποθετήσεις ρευματοδότη με 6άρι καλώδιο και να αλλάξεις μικροαυτόματο στον πίνακα (επιβαρύνοντας και τον πελάτη με έξτρα έξοδα) από το να κόψεις το βύσμα που ανέφερα αρχικά... τί να πω. Ο καθένας κρίνει και πράττει όπως νομίζει.

Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Έχω δει πολλά ηλ μαγειρεία με φις, κυρίως αυτά που είναι μικρά σε όγκο.
  Πιστεύω πως βάλουν φις για εμπορικούς και μόνο λόγους.
  Όποτε έχω συνδέσει τέτοια συσκευή, αδιαφόρησα αν θα χάσω ή όχι την υποτιθέμενη εγγύηση και προχώρησα στην κανονική σύνδεση, και μάλιστα σε μερικές που είχαν 1.5 mm² τροφ καλώδιο, αντικατέστησα το 1.5 mm² που είχαν με 2,5 mm².

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ πάντως έχω δει πορσελάνινη χωνευτή πρίζα 25Α με 3 ακροδέκτες με ελάσματα.

----------


## graphist83

Ερωτηση

Εχω δει σε εγκατασταση σπιτιου υποδοχη κουζινας οπου και 3 καλωδια να εχουν το ιδιο χρωμα. Σε αυτην περιπτωση την φαση την βρισκεις ευκολα. Τον ουδετερο πως τον ξεχωριζεις απο την γειωση?

----------


## vasilllis

κατεβασε ολες τις αφαλειες για προστασια.ριξε ενα καλωδιο απο μια πριζα και γεφυρωσε την γειωση της πριζας με ενα-ενα απο τα δυο που περισευουν.σε οποιο πεσει το ρελε ειναι ουδετερος.

ΥΓ αν ειναι διπολικη στην κουζινα μην την κατεβασεις βαλε ταινια στην φαση και δοκιμασε.





> Ερωτηση
> 
> Εχω δει σε εγκατασταση σπιτιου υποδοχη κουζινας οπου και 3 καλωδια να εχουν το ιδιο χρωμα. Σε αυτην περιπτωση την φαση την βρισκεις ευκολα. Τον ουδετερο πως τον ξεχωριζεις απο την γειωση?

----------


## dimpet

ΜΗΝ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΣΑΙ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΩΝ . Αυτό είναι νόμος, μπορεί ο ηλεκτρλόγος να ήτανε μπάζο . Δεν ελέγχουμε με δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι αλλά με πολύμετρο. Αν ο κατακσευαστής έχει φυς δε το κόβουμε γιατί ο κατακσευαστής δεν είναι μαλάκας και εμείς έξυπνοι. Ακολούθησε της οδηγίες και για να βρεις που μπαίνει τι μέτρα με πολύμετρο και οχι με δοκιμαστικό και μην πας βάση χρωμάτων. Αντε καλή επιτυχία

----------


## graphist83

Ευχαριστω. Την ερωτηση την εκανα εγκυκλοπαιδικά, γενικα οταν δεν ειμαι σιγουρος δεν αναλαμβανω τέτοιες εγκαταστασεις. Αλλωστε αλλος ειναι ο κλαδος μου. Με το πολυμετρο τι μπορεις να μετρησεις? Την φαση οκ την βρισκεις, ειτε με πολυμετρο ειτε με δοκιμαστικο. Τον ουδετερο-γειωση με το πολυμετρο πως το βρισκεις? αφου και στα 2 θα δειξει 230V

Η αλλη λυση με το ριξιμο της ασφαλειας δεν το ειχα σκεφτει. Αν και ενα βαθμο επικινδυνότητας τον εχει. Αλλος τροπος ειναι με γειωσομετρο?

----------


## vasilllis

> Ευχαριστω. Την ερωτηση την εκανα εγκυκλοπαιδικά, γενικα οταν δεν ειμαι σιγουρος δεν αναλαμβανω τέτοιες εγκαταστασεις. Αλλωστε αλλος ειναι ο κλαδος μου. Με το πολυμετρο τι μπορεις να μετρησεις? Την φαση οκ την βρισκεις, ειτε με πολυμετρο ειτε με δοκιμαστικο. Τον ουδετερο-γειωση με το πολυμετρο πως το βρισκεις? αφου και στα 2 θα δειξει 230V
> 
> Η αλλη λυση με το ριξιμο της ασφαλειας δεν το ειχα σκεφτει. Αν και ενα βαθμο επικινδυνότητας τον εχει. Αλλος τροπος ειναι με γειωσομετρο?



αυτο που ειπα στο 30 δεν σε καλυπτει?
με γειωσομετρο δεν μπορεις.

----------


## giorgosvolos2

με το πολυμετρο και με κλειστο το ρελε διαφυγης θα μετρησεις στην επιλογη ωμομετρο μεταξυ της μπαρας γειωσεων στον πινακα με τα καλωδια ενα ενα και σε οποιο δεις συνεχεια ειναι η γειωση σου.

----------

